# Paris - City of Art Love and Fashion



## 1982chris911 (Jan 3, 2012)

Post you best shots of the French Capital 

(Please keep the posts reasonable with a maximum of 10 pictures per post) 

Here I start with some of mine:




Notre Dame de Paris von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Paris Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Palais du Luxembourg von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Place Vendôme von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Just a Face in the Crowd ? von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## handsomerob (Jan 3, 2012)

Well executed HDR processing in the first two, good job!

And nice angle in the last one! Thx for sharing


----------



## JR (Jan 3, 2012)

It shows you like HDR. Well done. You are giving me the urge to take some shots and HDR them! You seem to have found a good balance of effect and natural.


----------



## Cyclops (Jan 5, 2012)

Love the HDR!


----------



## SnappyJohn (Jan 9, 2012)

Fantastic balance here in the shots!

Paris looks spectacular!


----------



## K-amps (Jan 9, 2012)

Great Shots... makes me want to go to Paree! Love the angle on the last shot. What lens did you have on there?


----------



## 1982chris911 (Mar 10, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Great Shots... makes me want to go to Paree! Love the angle on the last shot. What lens did you have on there?



That was the Sigma 12-24mm HSM II


----------



## 1982chris911 (Mar 10, 2012)

Some more of mine and please don't hesitate to post your own pictures here if you have some. Looking forward to a nice collection  




Notre Dame de Paris #2  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr




Louvre Pyramid von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr




Eiffel Tower and Seine  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr




the Fountain in les Jardins du Trocadéro von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr




Tour First von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## metrodcphotography (Mar 10, 2012)

In the Natural History Museum in Paris:







I was over there in February, was very very cold!! And grey cloudy most days.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 12, 2012)

Some more:




Île de la Cité von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Sainte-Chapelle - Paris von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Great Tower at the Seine von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Musée D'Orsay von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Giant Kraken Attacking ... von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 16, 2012)

No HDR on this (I have never done HDR), no RAW conversion (I was shooting strictly JPG), just the right place at the right time (and some minor tweaking in PS Elements). FYI 24-105 f/4L set at 24mm - that lens is really sharp even on the corners wide open on a full frame (5D2).


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 16, 2012)

I meant to say zoomed wide at 24mm, not wide open (the aperture was of course stopped down a bit).


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like a forgotten topic - but relevant in view of last nights atrocity. Here are some shots I took when I went to Paris in 2012.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Looks like a forgotten topic - but relevant in view of last nights atrocity. Here are some shots I took when I went to Paris in 2012.




Beautiful series, Keith.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks, Click


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 16, 2015)

Some really great stuff here. I have had the privilege of visiting Paris on four different trips over the last eight years. Here is one from my first trip, when I was still shooting film. (Second and third trips I had a 5D2 and fourth trip a 5D3).

EOS 1N and slide film (I forget which one). Magenta train/metro station (directly adjacent to the large Gare du Nord train station).


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 12, 2016)

Wonderful pictures. Good job!!


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 5, 2023)

Went for a walk around Porte de Bercy


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## glongstaff (Jan 5, 2023)

A little more fashion in the mix


----------

